# boss cuts my boot



## upperlimits (Nov 29, 2007)

My ignorant hilbilly boss cut my boot a few weeks ago with a Stihl Power Pruner type saw. I was so pissed off at him. After it happened, I told him that he cut my flipping boot. My boss looked down at my boot and said nothing, no apology nothing. He ran away like a little girl, as if I did something wrong. I said kindly to him to do me a huge flipping favor. I said when I'm in a tree to keep the flipping thing away from me. I don't even like to work with him, and he's my boss. We didn't talk the rest of the day. I will have to move on, because I can't take his crap any longer. I don't trust the guy for crap. I'm just happy I still have a foot. I thought he was a pretty decent guy before I went to work for him. I've been working for him for two years now, and can't wait to leave his stupid:censored: Be safe!!


----------



## Jumper (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of work here......


----------



## smokechase II (Nov 30, 2007)

*Blame game*

What kinda bark did you make your boots out of?

Did you ever think of what your brass eyelets did to the chain?

Now that you know how a tree feels, will you join the arborist’s amnes*tree* group?

********************

You want any sympathy around here.
Post:
1) Picture of your boot.
2) Picture of your boss.

Label each.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 30, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> You want any sympathy around here.
> Post:
> 1) Picture of your boot.
> 2) Picture of your boss.
> ...



They may need to be high res too, so we can tell the difference.


I've never had a boss or prime'contractor that bad, but have been around some employees that they would not pull in line. I was on one where this yutz was running a big saw and kept bringing the nose just inches from me. I got to the point where I told him off and he got mad. I told him to just stay away from me. 

Then he did it to Sean Gere, ooo... did he look mad! Sean never worked for that client again, though I get along with him.

I've heard stories of a guy in the area who will cut a scarf in a tree if the climber is not working fast enough. There would be a through-down!

Last is a guy who was running a hydro-axe (or the like) on a clearing job. He had some subs in to top out the bigger trees. One guy felt the tree vibrating under him, looks down and he flail is going int the but of the tree he is in. The Primary sticks his head out and yells that he got the fall started for whn the climber gets down!!!!


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 30, 2007)

upperlimits said:


> can't wait to leave his stupid:censored: Be safe!!



This would be my advise. 



John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've heard stories of a guy in the area who will cut a scarf in a tree if the climber is not working fast enough. There would be a through-down!



And that would be the tree I would climb with that guy around.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 30, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They may need to be high res too, so we can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> I've never had a boss or prime'contractor that bad, but have been around some employees that they would not pull in line. I was on one where this yutz was running a big saw and kept bringing the nose just inches from me. I got to the point where I told him off and he got mad. I told him to just stay away from me.
> ...



Im not proud to say Ive pulled a guy out of a cab by his hair for less than that after a warning, you sometimes find working with cowboys its the only kind of respect you can get is beating a little of it into them. Im generally a calm guy, but I can loose it when that kind of thing happens.


----------



## upperlimits (Nov 30, 2007)

*mean people suck*

I don't need sympathy from anyone here. I have posted a hand full of posts here on AS, and never thought I had would have to prove myself. I spent some time before becoming a member just wanting to listen and learn something. I refuse to play childish games with anyone that would even think about accusing someone of posting something as accurate as I posted as false. I will not post pictures or my boot, boss, or any other names that would create any more tension than I already have. Besides there would be no gain for most of us here. I would hope that would be the case. I have nothing to prove to anyone here. I consider my self a professional in my trade and came here to only share my close call and hopefully learn something in return. I know that what I said is 100% true and if you want to dought me than suit yourself. I really don't care. I will continue to use AS, and hope to gain more positive feed back on my future posts. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## upperlimits (Dec 1, 2007)

It's all about the high res. Thats too funny man. I guess labeling would be a help if you couldn't tell the difference beetween a human or a boot.


John Paul Sanborn said:


> They may need to be high res too, so we can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> I've never had a boss or prime'contractor that bad, but have been around some employees that they would not pull in line. I was on one where this yutz was running a big saw and kept bringing the nose just inches from me. I got to the point where I told him off and he got mad. I told him to just stay away from me.
> ...


----------



## joesawer (Dec 1, 2007)

upperlimits said:


> I don't need sympathy from anyone here. I have posted a hand full of posts here on AS, and never thought I had would have to prove myself. I spent some time before becoming a member just wanting to listen and learn something. I refuse to play childish games with anyone that would even think about accusing someone of posting something as accurate as I posted as false. I will not post pictures or my boot, boss, or any other names that would create any more tension than I already have. Besides there would be no gain for most of us here. I would hope that would be the case. I have nothing to prove to anyone here. I consider my self a professional in my trade and came here to only share my close call and hopefully learn something in return. I know that what I said is 100% true and if you want to dought me than suit yourself. I really don't care. I will continue to use AS, and hope to gain more positive feed back on my future posts. Be safe and have fun!





Lighten up. It was a joke. We luv pics on AS.
I have never had any one cut my boot. (well I cut my own boot laces once, but didn't touch the boot.) But to my way of thinking he would owe me a new pair of boots, and he better be pretty darn quick about it. 
I have had to warn a few people very harshly to keep a running saw further away from me. I don't want to cut myself and I dang sure don't want some one else to cut me. 
If you don't have confidence in your boss it is definatley time to get another job. Your life and health should be a very high priority to your boss.


----------



## firehawk419 (Dec 1, 2007)

All b.s. aside, new bosses are more plentiful than new body parts. Your safety and peace of mind are priceless. Good luck with the job hunt.


----------



## treedog72 (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your boots! Your boss is lucky that you didn't stick that boot up his #$%!! You are right. You must move on. Find an employer that cares as much about your safety as you do!


----------



## newb (Dec 1, 2007)

John, I bet I know who that was!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 1, 2007)

newb said:


> John, I bet I know who that was!



No that was someone else, Sean and I never worked with that company on the same job.

The company alluded to above has been around much longer, if you have met the owner, it has been at a conference.

I've work with them on semi-regularly, I think it was just that he was rushing because SG's rates were crimping his wallet. The fella is a bit old school where paying other people comes.

BTW, I heard that SG is starting his own residential service, I think is rates will at least double for subcontracting. Cannot say for certain.


----------



## superfire (Dec 1, 2007)

*work safety*

you are one lucky sob. if that happened to me i would have turn the sob into hamburger. climbing is already a danger laidin job but when you have a too deal with lazy people thats when the s&&$ hit the fan. he at least owes one pair of boots. i have fired guys for less. i think you need too seek a better employer. you could call up osha and report this incindent after seeking other means of work.
just my beer monies worth
cheers mates


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 1, 2007)

You have stayed to long. Find a new " boss" & leave this guy before he has a chance to start performing surgery on you. 2 yrs.; what are you thinking ? Pleanty of work in other places & much healthier for you. What are you waiting for ?


----------



## newb (Dec 2, 2007)

John, Thats to bad. I just got a price for a job we are going to be doing with him, and sorry to say it will probably be the last. I enjoy working with him but WOW. Pete


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 2, 2007)

newb said:


> John, Thats to bad. I just got a price for a job we are going to be doing with him, and sorry to say it will probably be the last. I enjoy working with him but WOW. Pete



Who knows, maybe he will want to keep you where you are since closer then most of us in the area. If not, then you know my number, the work will just take a little more time.


----------

